# breakouts



## charms23 (Mar 23, 2005)

I've never had a zit before ever, and lately, breakouts are happening all over my face! I didn't start using a new product so I really don't know where it came from. What are some treatments that I can use to get rid of it?

TIA!


----------



## Janice (Mar 23, 2005)

One of the best things is just washing your face regularly with a medicated facewash. I've experiemented with tons of high end skincare and my favorite facewash is Nutrogenas Fresh Foaming Cleanser (it's a makeup remover too). 

You can find Queen Helenes Mint Julep mask in your local grocery store and use it as a spot treatment for your blemishes or as a traditional mask.


----------



## Alexa (Mar 23, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Janice* 
_You can find Queen Helenes Mint Julep mask in your local grocery store and use it as a spot treatment for your blemishes or as a traditional mask._

 
ohhh, yes! the mint julep mask is AMAZING. if i see a zit forming, ill put a little bit on before i go to sleep. when i wake up, i wash it off and it's def. much better.

hmm..just make sure you wash your face at night AND in the mornings. exfoliate around 3 times a week..and moisturize well!


----------



## singinmys0ng (Mar 23, 2005)

i use dial soap in the liquid form..works wonders lol


----------



## jamiemeng (Mar 23, 2005)

I use liquid neutrogena face cleanser for my face. I still have acne on my face. Just on the left side of my face. Thanks


----------



## archangeli (Mar 24, 2005)

tea tree oil is an awesome spot treatment too.


----------



## 325i (Jul 13, 2005)

*Breakouts*

I just got a sudden breakout that's scary. I've got several scary, red pimples on my cheek/forehead area and I'm pretty peeved about it. I usually don't breakout and if I do, it's an occasional pimple here and there. I think because I spent too much time in the sun last weekend, I had a sunburn on my face and that might have stirred up my pores. I use ProActiv, but not twice a day, everyday like they suggest (I'm lazy!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ops: ) and I spot treat with my Mary Kay acne treatment gel and a ProActiv mask for spot treatment. Does anyone have any suggestions to get rid of these nasty pimples and quick?


----------



## SOLO x STAR (Jul 14, 2005)

I'm sorry, hun! I hate breakouts as well! The best thing to do is just continue your Proactiv three step solution and make sure to NOT touch your face! Next time put SPF on your face!


----------



## TipTopTap (Jul 26, 2005)

TCA peels can get rid of the plug that's deep under the skin.  And DDF's glycolic acid toner can help to keep your pores clear.  You should also wear sunscreen, try Ocean Potion's face potion; I have never broken out from it.


----------



## juicy love (Aug 6, 2005)

I use Neutrogena On the Spot when I have red noticeable pimples and they go away in a couple days. Or if I really light and not so noticeable ones, I use Clean & Clear Daily Acne Clearing Lotion. Those two products work great and I always use them =)


----------



## kissacid (Aug 6, 2005)

I swear by DDF's Sulphur mask. I either mask the breakout area for 20 mins or use it as an overnight spot treatment.


----------



## Lilstace (Aug 9, 2005)

I use a Bio-Fresh face mask from Lush Cosmetics called "Cosmetic Warrior". I swear by it!! I rarely break out now as I have found skincare to suit me but when I do (due to hormons) I use this mask and it does battle them really quick without leaving scarring.


----------



## sincitylulu (Aug 11, 2005)

I had the same problem. I used the Mary kay acne treatment but it just wasn't working(now i don't get too many zits often) so I decided to go the the dermatologist and he prescribed Claron so far it's working.


----------



## pink__grapefruit (Aug 19, 2005)

I never use pro activ twice a day like the dirrections said... I'm too lazy, but when i break out i regret it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   Also, my sister uses it too, so i'm always out of it, and thats when i get the worse breakouts, when we're all out of it... Grrr

I'd just not touch it...  But i really wanna try Pro Activ's blemish Corrector thingy, that concentrates on one pimple and such...  I forgot the name, but i really need to try it


----------



## dreams (Aug 19, 2005)

I use an anti-bacterial soap for my skin...which prevents breakouts. Thats why my skin is clear and stuff....maybe its just my skin...


----------



## breathless (Sep 22, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *325i* 
_I just got a sudden breakout that's scary. I've got several scary, red pimples on my cheek/forehead area and I'm pretty peeved about it. I usually don't breakout and if I do, it's an occasional pimple here and there. I think because I spent too much time in the sun last weekend, I had a sunburn on my face and that might have stirred up my pores. I use ProActiv, but not twice a day, everyday like they suggest (I'm lazy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ops: ) and I spot treat with my Mary Kay acne treatment gel and a ProActiv mask for spot treatment. Does anyone have any suggestions to get rid of these nasty pimples and quick?_

 
oh dear! the same thing has happened to me too! i almost died when i seen so much on my face. i dont know what happened. i needed suggestions too.


----------



## lovemichelle (Sep 22, 2005)

I used ProActiv and it made my skin worse. My skin has been so up and down for the last year, I just can't find anything to really work. I hope not using liquid foundations and regular concealers will help.


----------



## JJones (Jan 13, 2006)

*breakout*

--


----------



## kimmy (Jan 13, 2006)

exfoliate and moisturize


----------



## manslayerliz (Apr 4, 2006)

Hi there!  Acne is just the worst, I'm so sorry you've been struggling with it.  I'm 24 and I have REALLY fair skin, so acne has always really shown up on me, what a nightmare.  Anyway, the good news is that I recently stumbled onto a routine that made my skin so clear, I don't even have to wear make up anymore, yay!!  Unfortunately, proactiv never gave me really consistent results, so I'm not surprised that it hasn't worked for you either.  Here's what cleared my skin up:

Twice a day:  wash face with Dermadoctor's wrinkle revenge face wash

Twice a week: Juice Beauty Green Apple Peel

Twice a day: Dermadoctor Pore Perfect serum

This combo has gotten rid of my breakouts AND blackheads, hooray!  However, if you have a LOT of inflammation to start with, you might need to kick start this routine by adding Murad's acne spot treatment or Juice Beauty's acne serum, as those really help with redness, swelling, etc.  Good luck, and PM me if you have any questions!  (PS I also keep a "Zeno" on hand for when I do get the occasional break out, and it works like MAGIC!)


----------



## asteffey (Apr 4, 2006)

stress, hormones, period coming up soon, sudden change in weather can all lead to break outs. neutrogena on the spot + washing 2x a day + oil free moisturizer should help.


----------



## JunkaLunk (Apr 4, 2006)

I use clearasils vanishing acne treatmnet. which is 10% benzoyl peroxide (the highest you can get without a prescription). I love it, it dries up the pimple so quick and is pretty strong stuff, though i dont recommend it for people with uber sensitive skiin...
YIKES.


----------

